# Man critical after industrial accident on Meadowlands Dr.



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.ottawasun.com/2013/02/25/man-critical-after-industrial-accident-on-meadowlands-dr

Worker was electrocuted while working on refrigeration equipment on the roof.
Not sure if the guy was a spark or HVAC but he's in critical condition:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

karl_r said:


> http://www.ottawasun.com/2013/02/25/man-critical-after-industrial-accident-on-meadowlands-dr
> 
> Worker was electrocuted while working on refrigeration equipment on the roof.
> Not sure if the guy was a spark or HVAC but he's in critical condition:


Hopefully the man will be okay .


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Latest News.*



HARRY304E said:


> Hopefully the man will be okay .


 

Just heard on the local news , the guy died !


Be Careful out there !


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

That sucks.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

electricity is like an old dog and it has to be handled with care
if your not careful you will get bit.
i cant stress enough how important safety is.
it sucks that he didn't make it even more so for his family


----------

